# My Atlanta Wedding Photography website



## aliaks (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the thread and opportunity!

My Atlanta Wedding Photography website DOM FOTO - Atlanta Wedding Photographer Alex Kay

A few pics

_"going to the chapel of love"_







_"the groomsmen"_





_"the blind zone"_


----------

